# Fluval fx5 How much media?



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi I'm thinking of upgrading my filter to a fluval fx5. How much media do I need for the baskets and what would be your suggested types? My tank is only 300l but I believe in a good filter.

Thanks for your help


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

my fx5s have the sponges around each basket which is comes with, and i have 1 box of ceramic rings in each basket inside. i have fx5s on my 6 ft and my 4 ft tanks, wouldnt have it any other way, love them, so easy to use, so quiet :2thumb:


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> my fx5s have the sponges around each basket which is comes with, and i have 1 box of ceramic rings in each basket inside. i have fx5s on my 6 ft and my 4 ft tanks, wouldnt have it any other way, love them, so easy to use, so quiet :2thumb:


Thats good to hear. Ive used eheim before but like thespecs on the fx5. Do you use any fine floss in one basket as a water polisher?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

no i dont, no need to, or not that ive found. i feel it would clog very quickly too. i have crystal clear tanks just using the sponge media and ceramic rings :2thumb: i have to clean out the filters about once every 3 months, well i dont need to but i do to ensure it keeps good flow rate. i just pull out the sponge pieces and squish them around in some old tank water, and then shake the baskets of ceramic in a bucket of old tank water to remove the majority of the debris in there though there isnt much. been working perfectly for me for many months now :2thumb: even with big messy goldfish.


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> no i dont, no need to, or not that ive found. i feel it would clog very quickly too. i have crystal clear tanks just using the sponge media and ceramic rings :2thumb: i have to clean out the filters about once every 3 months, well i dont need to but i do to ensure it keeps good flow rate. i just pull out the sponge pieces and squish them around in some old tank water, and then shake the baskets of ceramic in a bucket of old tank water to remove the majority of the debris in there though there isnt much. been working perfectly for me for many months now :2thumb: even with big messy goldfish.


Cheers thats great. 

p.s. when you say 1 box per basket......what size box?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to have 5 FX5's running at one time fantastic filters, as already mentioned they come with sponges around each tray, i used to use a mixture of alfagrog and ceramic media.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

the boxes i use are the fluval media boxes, :lol2: cant think how much was in the box but its this stuff 

http://www.gardensite.co.uk/upload/media/Aquatics/Indoor/filters/a1457.jpg

i got mine from maidenhead on a 3 for 2 deal a long while ago.


----------



## uk bulldog (May 3, 2011)

*media in FX5*

use alfagrog & the sponges,alfagrog is better media then the fluval stuff & cheaper.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked up the FX5 today I think I might have to do some alterations though as I have the out flow going down the old weir to keep the water circulating and to create a waterfall effect. Its more like a torrent at the minute:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## uk bulldog (May 3, 2011)

Eroom said:


> Hooked up the FX5 today I think I might have to do some alterations though as I have the out flow going down the old weir to keep the water circulating and to create a waterfall effect. Its more like a torrent at the minute:whistling2::whistling2:


Fit a valve/tap to the outlet & adjust flow as required & use floss in the top basket of the canister to polish the water & stop any crud from going back into youre media as its easier to replace the floss on a regular basis than it is to keep cleaning all of the media baskets. replace the floss weekly & do reguler water changes & youre water should stay pretty clean.

Paul


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

uk bulldog said:


> Fit a valve/tap to the outlet & adjust flow as required & use floss in the top basket of the canister to polish the water & stop any crud from going back into youre media as its easier to replace the floss on a regular basis than it is to keep cleaning all of the media baskets. replace the floss weekly & do reguler water changes & youre water should stay pretty clean.
> 
> Paul


It also helps if you make sure your existing filter is still running while the new one is bedding itself in. Had a powercut 3 days ago only for 5 mins. Problem was the old filter is on a extension that has to be reset when the power goes off. The FX5 came back on but the old one didn't so the tank was running for 3 days with only the new filter......wondered why my water readings had gone a bit screwy when I checked yesterday.

All sorted now though.:whistling2:


----------

